# Communal Mortar



## GLS (Oct 22, 2012)

Was in Napa, CA last few days and saw this in front of the old courthouse.  This had to be used for centuries.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 23, 2012)

There is a similar one in NW FL in the cave at Waddell Mill Pond.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Never seen that before.  A lot of history right there.


----------



## tim scott (Oct 23, 2012)

have seen and found many like that.. they were very common with the calif. coastal indians.
tim


----------



## Son (Oct 23, 2012)

Those things could have been for catching rain water too.


----------



## JDBrown (Oct 28, 2012)

There used to be a waterfall in Paulding Co. that had 2 mortar holes, 1 at the top of the falls and another at the bottom. I wish I had took a pic because the falls are now on a quarry company's property and may not be there anymore.


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 28, 2012)

Those are very common throughout Southern California. They were used to grind the countless live oak acorns into meal - an extremely important food source for them. Many are still "in place" in the bedrock. Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------

